# Hmmm got a problem?



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Is there such a thing as being a buyacageaholic? Just asking cos I went through my spare cages yesterday, I have 2 savic Cambridges, 2 huge Imac? rat cages, 2 penine rat starter cages, an Imac Bingo, a guinea pig cage, a random hamster cage, a random rat cage, a 3 ft fish tank and stand and all the tropical gubbins to go with it and a 2ft tank, they are just the unused 'spare' cages. In use I have an explorer cage, a fop cricetto, 2 hamster heavens, an imac fantasy with extensions and a furplast Mary. So Im asking myself why I have arranged to collect a huge three storey rat cage and a rabbit cage this weekend, I dont even have a rabbit. So long storey short I am thinking of selling some cages in the near future is Ebay the best place to sell cages and tanks?.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes and I think you may have it lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Yes and I think you may have it lol


I think I need to go cold turkey but only after I get my two new cages at the weekend :lol:


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes you are definetly a cageaholic lol . Im gonna look on ebay need two more cages myself


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh dear TDM.....:nonod: tut tut............Cageaholics Anonymous as well ''the other one''..........

LOL!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes you have it lol

(PS if you sell ill be happy to buy a tank from u )

omg..... its contagious! (sp) :lol: x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zacknzena said:


> Yes you are definetly a cageaholic lol . Im gonna look on ebay need two more cages myself


*Need hmmm thats how I started, what cages are you looking for and where are you, I can look on ebay and get a hit out of finding cages for you lol.



Acacia86 said:



Oh dear TDM.....:nonod: tut tut............Cageaholics Anonymous as well ''the other one''..........

LOL!! 

Click to expand...

Do you think cageaholics will have any more success :nonod:*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Yes you have it lol
> 
> (PS if you sell ill be happy to buy a tank from u )
> 
> omg..... its contagious! (sp) :lol: x


Haha ooops its spreading, run everyone while you still have room in your house.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> *Need hmmm thats how I started, what cages are you looking for and where are you, I can look on ebay and get a hit out of finding cages for you lol.
> 
> Do you think cageaholics will have any more success :nonod:*


* i need two cages and im in coventry, they are for my mice *


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> *Need hmmm thats how I started, what cages are you looking for and where are you, I can look on ebay and get a hit out of finding cages for you lol.
> 
> Do you think cageaholics will have any more success :nonod:*


*

I doubt it not with your track record!! Sorry to be a cynic buts thats how i see it :nonod:*


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

if my shed wasn't home to a crazy amount of HUGE spiders i would fill that with cages, but i was really good and sold mine n now only have 3 spare cages, 2 of which can only be hospital cages (so i can't be tempted to fill), but the rat cage is too big to hide! oh n the cambridge, forgot about that but ill hide that at my parents and then i can't fill it.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

lol ill defo have a tank..... i *need* one for the degus :lol: x


----------



## RattehChickidee (Sep 15, 2009)

Ebay seems the best bet I reckon. And I'm sure a few people on here wouldn't mind buying any.

How big is the spare rat cage? :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> lol ill defo have a tank..... i *need* one for the degus :lol: x


No problem hun Im sure I can sort you out... for your goos (omg I sound like Delboy), trouble is now I pull them all out I can see how many animals I could possibly fit in them so I better sell some soon before I fill them.

I will have a sort out and bang them on ebay or on here phew this is a new one for me actually getting rid of cages.I better have a sit down with the stress.


----------



## RattehChickidee (Sep 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I better have a sit down with the stress.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

any way you could send the imacs this way ???? lol i may even have an animal to go in it already  how much would you sell it for ?


----------



## RattehChickidee (Sep 15, 2009)

And so it begins... 

You've passed the GMC epidemic on now TDM... shame on you :lol:


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

RattehChickidee said:


> And so it begins...
> 
> You've passed the GMC epidemic on now TDM... shame on you :lol:


Lol bring on the madness :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> any way you could send the imacs this way ???? lol i may even have an animal to go in it already  how much would you sell it for ?


They arent imac fantasys they are enormous rat cages, What animal are you getting, is it a certain hamster? I only have one fantasy and Angel would be upset if I sold it cos she lives in it.

Think these might be too big to post


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow my four would love that lol its huge


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RattehChickidee said:


> And so it begins...
> 
> You've passed the GMC epidemic on now TDM... shame on you :lol:


GMC is a symptom of GMR and Ive had GMR for a while now so as both my kids are so fond of saying.... Its not my fault


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hehe i need a tank to fill with sand and pipes for degu adventures lol...

Have u got any spare plastic pipes? or do they not do them as big as rats/degus? lol x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Hehe i need a tank to fill with sand and pipes for degu adventures lol...
> 
> Have u got any spare plastic pipes? or do they not do them as big as rats/degus? lol x


I have no pipes sorry but I can let you have a 2ft tank if you want next time Im passing, would 2ft be too big?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They arent imac fantasys they are enormous rat cages, What animal are you getting, is it a certain hamster? I only have one fantasy and Angel would be upset if I sold it cos she lives in it.
> 
> Think these might be too big to post


you can't sell that one anyway, your daughter still needs somewhere to live


----------



## RattehChickidee (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow :scared: That cage is ma-hoosive!

i can has? lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> you can't sell that one anyway, your daughter still needs somewhere to live


Don't be ridiculous...... the kids have a kennel in the garden



RattehChickidee said:


> Wow :scared: That cage is ma-hoosive!
> 
> i can has? lol


Thats the trouble, I have two of those and Ive run out of space to put them anywhere so at least one of them will be ebay bound Im afraid, maybe both if I cant find room:crying: .


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Blimey TDM.. hahah You have it bad... lol....

I have a friend with collectaponyitus.. LOl She is murder.. haha only Pony's cost a lot more money to keep.. hahah So be glad you only have GMR hahahh Im saying only but.. hahah why don't you add up the cost of all your cages when you bought them and just let us know how bad the situ has been.. hahha

I bought 2 new ones last night.. My sis said you are getting rid of the old ones aren't you.. lol I said yeah no worries.. lol My eldest said he is gonna get more girly mice......


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

look into my eyes...give me the cages lol 


im on ebay at the mo looking for a cage


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh and re posting.. all my cages flat pack you just have bend the wires/connecting a little bit.. lol And I want the big one your daughter has just been kicked out of.. LMAO


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Im really desperately looking for hamster and mice cages atm. I am about to start fostering and need all the cages I can get.
I fail at using ebay so I always lose out on bidding on stuff 

If Im not too far away would you consider selling me a few cages pretty pretty please?

PM me if thats possible 
Claire x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

blue butterfly said:


> Im really desperately looking for hamster and mice cages atm. I am about to start fostering and need all the cages I can get.
> I fail at using ebay so I always lose out on bidding on stuff
> 
> If Im not too far away would you consider selling me a few cages pretty pretty please?
> ...


How can you fail at EBAY.. I put my biggest final bid in at about 30 secs.. and usually... LOL gazump.. haha


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Blue butterfly the worse thing about buying them on ebay is the deli cost.. always around the 8 quid mark.. lol]

This was £20.00 and £8 P&P

You have to scroll down to see them...
HAMSTER CAGE STARTER KIT! on eBay (end time 11-Jan-10 17:17:24 GMT)

And this was £23.89 and £7.95 P&P

RAT/HAMSTER CAGE WITH ACCESSORIES on eBay (end time 11-Jan-10 20:36:52 GMT)

Im so excited..lol


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_i have a freddy cage like that to sell....._

http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-classifieds/81430-savic-freddy-2-cage-bedfordshire.html


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep, you are a cageaholic! LOL ebay is good, but you have to remember the listing fees, sold fees and paypal fees if you use it! Maybe gumtree and preloved might be an idea too?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Yep, you are a cageaholic! LOL ebay is good, but you have to remember the listing fees, sold fees and paypal fees if you use it! Maybe gumtree and preloved might be an idea too?


I still have to sort them out and decide what I dont want any more. Do preloved and gumtree charge fees?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blue butterfly said:


> Im really desperately looking for hamster and mice cages atm. I am about to start fostering and need all the cages I can get.
> I fail at using ebay so I always lose out on bidding on stuff
> 
> If Im not too far away would you consider selling me a few cages pretty pretty please?
> ...


Im absolutely miles away from you Im afraid but I will keep an eye out on ebay for you. With mouse cages its good to get hamster or rat cages and cover them with wire mesh, you can fasten it on with tie wraps tis really easy. If you are fostering and are likely to need a lot of cages I would regullarly put a wanted post on freecycle and mention that its for someone who is fostering. Rabbit cages are also excellent so you could also ask for those but obviously they will also need meshing.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I still have to sort them out and decide what I dont want any more. Do preloved and gumtree charge fees?


no they dont charge fees but i think with preloved you gota pay £5 a year to upgrade ??


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Ooooo....cages  Need more and you know why :biggrin: Apparently I'm not allowed anymore cages. So I'm going to cut holes in furniture and turn them into cages instead. That will teach mother :devil:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Ooooo....cages  Need more and you know why :biggrin: Apparently I'm not allowed anymore cages. So I'm going to cut holes in furniture and turn them into cages instead. That will teach mother :devil:


Ooooh now thats inventive, a sofa cage would be excellent.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

When I was little my dad converted a wall unit to a huge cage.. it had loads of rooms and several floors.. the rodents loved it..lol But my dad is very clever like that.. hehe...


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ooooh now thats inventive, a sofa cage would be excellent.





momentofmadness said:


> When I was little my dad converted a wall unit to a huge cage.. it had loads of rooms and several floors.. the rodents loved it..lol But my dad is very clever like that.. hehe...


Yes but the sofa cage will be so much cosier :devil:


----------

